
The 4 kinds of side businesses you can start - charlieirish
http://justinmares.com/the-4-kinds-of-side-businesses-you-can-start/
======
jaredcwhite
Articles like this...it really should be titled: "The 4 kinds of side
businesses people like Justin can start". I don't think most people
constitutionally are cut out to be the kind of hustlers required for success
at this sort of stuff. And yet many people do start businesses and become
successful, myself included. So maybe we need to figure out a common language
to separate out side businesses that are built slowly, deliberately over time
using a specific skillset, vs. side businesses that become successful because
of aggressive marketing tactics.

~~~
hbcondo714
I agree is does take a hustler kind of attitude to execute on some of these
but others such as buying an existing Shopify app on their exchange just
requires due diligence.

------
taesu
I like how he subtly puts his biz in the blog. Smooth.

~~~
ireadfaces
I find it fine. Here, read my article, and links to my work. Fair trade.

